# Corner fans



## nate379 (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought a couple small corner fanes to go in the door frames for the bedrooms.
http://www.amazon.com/Suncourt-RR100-Doorway-Booster-Fan/dp/B0007N5LHM

With teh door cracked a bit the rooms will be "ok", but it gets a bit chilly when it's -20* out.  Might be 75* in living room/kitchen near the stove and only 65-68 in the bedrooms.

So do I put to blow colder air out of the room or blow warmer air into the room??


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2012)

They are mounted up high, so I would think blowing warm air into the room would work better. Funny though, 63-65F is what we like for sleeping in the winter.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 13, 2012)

Those EntreeAir fans are notoriously loud.

just sayin.

These get decent reviews- http://www.northlineexpress.com/super-quiet-fan-4001.html


----------



## save$ (Jul 13, 2012)

The principal of moving air is best met when you pull cool air out of the room you want to warm up. Also best if those fans are low, not high.  The heavier cool air is drawn out or the room and replaced with lighter warm air where the air will cool and drop down to the floor where it also is moved out.  But like smoke show said, those units are noisy.  I bought 4 of them.  Only one made it out of the box, and that one is not in use.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 13, 2012)

Our bedroom used to be a 3 season room until I reno'd it a few years ago. There's still a window between the adjoining kitchen and the bedroom (used to be an outside wall).
One of those would be ideal there, but I can get the warm air to move through that window and it's usually about 65 in there. Pretty good sleeping temp., but it's all relative.
Any cooler, and I'm not comfy.
I agree with begreen, that since they're up high, they should blow into the room. Try it and let us know.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 13, 2012)

Normally you push cold air out. But these have to be placed up high. So blow Hot air in the room....

I have had a EjtreeAir for several yrs. They are Loud as Chit.... They do work. But for a little more money, you could have a Broan Through the wall fan or a Tjernlund Aireshare. (Search both here).  

I have Broans and aTjernlund Aireshare for my Master. Love them. The Aireshare is almost silent. Its over $100. But I can close my door at night. And with Kids. Thats priceless!


----------



## nate379 (Jul 14, 2012)

Either I'm hard of hearing or it's because it's brand new but it seemed pretty quiet to me. I could sleep through a D11 dozer plowing through the house though.

Never heard of the airshare before.  It's about $200 but might be worth it.  Would allow to have the bedroom doors closed at night which is nice.  I leave early in the AM for work and my renter is still sleeping so I have to try and be quiet which is almost impossible with the dog walking around.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm trying to come up with something too.  I have one of those 'silent' fans, but they're not that silent.  I just don't know about cutting holes in walls and then running power to the thru wall fans.  I think Panasonic might also have a quiet thru wall fan.


----------



## save$ (Jul 14, 2012)

Best solution to moving air is with ceiling fans.  They are silent! and with a simple fan sat on the floor.  (tripping hazzard).   We have 5 ceiling fans.  We really like them, except when it comes to cleaning the fan blades and to vac. the ceiling.  Usually keep them on the winter mode where they pull air up and push it over the ceiling and down the walls. In that mode, you don't feel much of a cooling draft.  Run them on low (you can see the blades when they turn)


----------



## nate379 (Jul 14, 2012)

How is a ceiling fan going to move air through a doorway?


----------



## save$ (Jul 14, 2012)

nate379 said:


> How is a ceiling fan going to move air through a doorway?


 

It doesn't, it moves and mixes the air in the room. As I said in an earlier post, it is easier to move the dense cool air out of a room. that creates a void in the room where warm air from, another room or hallway will get sucked in. The goal is to always move cool air toward the heat source. warmer air will replace the cool air that has been moved out. If I were insistent on using those corner fans, I would install them on the bottom of the door Hinge side least likely to get kicked. Move the air out of the room with them. The air moving into the room is mixed by the ceiling fan and spread evenly around the room with the cooler air settling to floor and being moved out by the fan. Similar principal that a hot forced hot air furnace system works on. Has to have a cool air return in order for the warm air to be circulated into the rooms.

Next time you have a cool night and the heat on, try sitting a fan on the floor by the doorway, set on low and blowing out of the room.  Try with and without.  See for yourself.  Won’t cost a nickel to try!


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2012)

Cleaning out the garage and I see I have a new and a used one that need to go. Also have a large transaxial fan that is going. Will put them up in the articles for sale forum soon.


----------

